# How much does a Frame Swap Cost?



## EveryDaysANewDay (Jan 13, 2004)

hi, How much would it cost at a LBS to swap frames? I've outgrown my old frame and would like to swap it out for a bigger frame. Any considerations to keep in mind when looking for a new frame? My old mt bike was a small frame gt. I don't think I want to do it myself as I have no idea what goes on in the bottom bracket and only have basic tools. Thanks,
dan


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*You'll have to keep in mind...*

...things like head tube length (relating to your fork's steerer tube length), to front derailleur clamp diameter, pull direction and swing type, to your seat post diameter, stem length and possibly reach, headset type, and bottom bracket shell width.

It's very easy to do yourself with only a handful of tools. You could rely on the LBS to do certain jobs such as the headset and bottom bracket (everything else is pretty basic), or you could simply call the LBS and ask them "how much?".


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*agree w/ f*naetik*

Cost for your LBS to do the work will depend upon what will fit from old frame to new frame.
As he said, you may need to get a new BB, Fork, front der, seatpost, stem, etc, just because the sizes may need to be different.
So, it's hard to estimate... best case scenario is most parts will cross over, so figure 2-3 hrs labor, plus a couple of new parts, new cables w/ housing, etc.
- it may actually be cheaper to go for a new bike when all is said and done, if the LBS is doing all the work, depending on the quality of components, etc. 
It's always cheaper to buy a new bike assembled compared to buying the frame and putting it together part by part.

hope this helps,
Serge


----------



## upNdown (Jan 12, 2004)

Over $100. I'd budget $150 for it and hope it comes in under. Its a labor intensive job and some some new parts will certainly be required, as the other guys have said. 

It makes much more sense to either do it yourself or buy a whole new bike. But doing it yourself gets expensive too. Tools aren't cheap, and fixing screwups can be very expensive. Do you have any friends that are good with this sort of thing?


----------



## EveryDaysANewDay (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks for the advice guys*

Thanks for the advice, dang, that's expensive, thought it would only be like $50 or something. Well I was thinking of switching a '99 gt backwoods  16" frame with a larger cheapo gt frame on ebay, like this so hopefully all the parts will swap. I may be able to find someone who knows about this stuff. The problem areas are the bb and the headset? thanks,
dan


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*Not problem areas...*



EveryDaysANewDay said:


> The problem areas are the bb and the headset?


...it's just that they can be a little bit more intimidating that the others. In reality, you can press and remove your own headset cups pretty easily with inexpensive improvised methods, and bottom brackets are a cinch to install with a relatively inexpensive tool.

The basic tools for everything else are an allen wrench set and a pair of cable cutters.

A good book such as _Zinn and the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance_ will take you through everything but custom welding a frame. It's an excellent reference for any part-time mechanic.

Hopefully you can find a seller who is knowledgable about his frame and can answer a number of the issues you need to concern yourself with. The biggest deal-breaker I see is the fork fit. Often going to a larger size means going to a larger head tube length, which requires a longer steerer tube. If you have spacers under your stem, that might make up any difference.

But you have to do your share and figure out what your bike has, which can require some light disassembly.

So yeah, it will help if you have a patient friend who knows his way around a bike to help you out. You'll see it's pretty simple stuff, just a bit overwhelming in the beginning.


----------



## jem6w8 (Jan 5, 2004)

*look at a new bike*

i recently swaped my frame and fork out. I had my Trek4500 upgraded to all XT high end wheels and seat and seat post the only thing that lacked was the frame and fork. I upgradded the frame to a Trek 8500 and a Duke XC fork. I liked the set up and the cost was a little less than buying the Trek 8500 new. The total cost for this was $1000 this includes the swaping of the parts. The shop only charged me $50 for the swaping. I am happy with it and no complaints. I did have to replace my chain after i got it back (needed replacing anyway) but other than that it is great. The reason i say go for a new bike is that 1) it is a little easier and 2) if you don't have high end componets then you have to pay for them and it is a little cheaper to get a complete bike.

What ever you decide I wish you luck. Shop around and look at different frames there is a lot to choose from. While you are looking at frames lookat different complete bikes and componets. Who knows in winter you can sometimes pick up last years models for a discount.

just my .02

Good luck.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

*Another option...*

...(and this has been my usual MO for three of the last four mountain bikes I've purchased) is to do your homework, buy a well spec'd complete bike (LX/XT level component mix), then go about parting the new bike out. The new components you don't need will sell for an honest price on eBay, you'll have the handful of components you need that can't make the switch from the old bike (front derailleur, seatpost, etc.), and your net cost for the whole swap is seriously reduced.


----------



## EveryDaysANewDay (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks, Much appreciated*

Thanks, Much appreciated


----------



## Disaster (Jan 15, 2004)

*True...often you can find good deals on last year model bikes*



f*nætik said:


> ...(and this has been my usual MO for three of the last four mountain bikes I've purchased) is to do your homework, buy a well spec'd complete bike (LX/XT level component mix), then go about parting the new bike out. The new components you don't need will sell for an honest price on eBay, you'll have the handful of components you need that can't make the switch from the old bike (front derailleur, seatpost, etc.), and your net cost for the whole swap is seriously reduced.


Then strip 'em down and sell off all the stuff you don't want. It does take a little investment in time to photograph, describe and mail out all the stuff from the different auctions, though. I find this to be more onerous than the wrenching.

By the way, building a bike up from the frame isn't tough at all and it is kind of rewarding. Everytime you ride it you can't help but think, "I built this." It can even be a fun father and son, or father and daughter, event. Kids love to turn wrenches. The only part I find particularly distasteful is grip removal. However, grips are cheap and you can shorten this one by cutting the old grips off.


----------

